# American Looking for New Contacts in Italy and Europe



## jsm4real (Jan 7, 2016)

Hello Everyone,
My name is Josh and I have been living in Sicily for a number of years. If anyone would like to chat about the situation here, I am looking for making new friends. I am currently searching for possible career opportunities available to me anywhere in Europe, and I am very open to transfering with my small family if the situation is right. Any new opportunities and willing to discuss whatever, feel free to give me a shout. 

- Josh


----------



## tiskarna (Jan 13, 2016)

Hey Josh,

What can you do? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lindanoto63 (Jul 28, 2008)

What are your skills and in what part of Sicily are you living?


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

jsm4real said:


> Hello Everyone,
> My name is Josh and I have been living in Sicily for a number of years. If anyone would like to chat about the situation here, I am looking for making new friends. I am currently searching for possible career opportunities available to me anywhere in Europe, and I am very open to transfering with my small family if the situation is right. Any new opportunities and willing to discuss whatever, feel free to give me a shout.
> 
> - Josh


Hey Josh,

Where abouts in Sicily are you? What is your skill set? How have you survived in Sicily so far.

We live in Sicily too and in my fortunate situation of having a Sicilian wife survival is possible!

If you wanna chat let me know

Kenzo


----------

